# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Running & Flying Dream

## LJW17

Sorry for such a long thread, but I just tried to be as descriptive as possible. I really hope there is some kind of legitimate interpretation to my dreams. I have taken psychology before and I know dreams have a lot to do with your subconscious and also stress. I have searched up my dream meanings before, but I don't find them to be enough. They are very broad and repetitive. For example, running away indicates that I am running away from my problems and that I fly to escape from my issues in life. Being stabbed can also mean that I feel like I have been hurt by a friend or family. Like these depictions are all very vague...so yeah! Thanks for reading!

This recurring dream always begins in the middle of the action. I am running away from two men (strangers). I keep running and running until I run so fast that I start to lift off the ground and start floating. Eventually I am flying/running in the air and I am going pretty slow. I always look back behind me and see the two men give up on chasing me. Just to add this in, I NEVER get caught by them, I ALWAYS succeed in escaping them. Anyways, as I was running on the ground, I would feel scared and pumped, but once I start flying, I feel safe and relieved. I also do not feel my legs. I have dreamt this dream since I could even remember. Probably when I was 5 or 6. When I first dreamt it though, I felt scared and weird when I started flying. Eventually, I got used to the dream and feel relaxed and happy when I start flying. I don't know if this matters, but the setting of the dream is never in the nighttime, it is during the day where the sky is blue and beautiful. Sometimes, but rarely, I am jumping over buildings. These men are always in dress shirts and slacks, or suits. One time, I remember one of the guys was wearing a top hat! Haha. Anyways, when I wake up from the dream, I'm not scared or anything. I'm just like, "Whoa, that was a weird dream.." Also, I haven't had this dream in a year or two I think. It kind of stopped during high school years.

So, some background info about me... I'm a 17 year old female, almost 18 in less than 3 weeks! I come from a family with a background of psychological disorders. My grandma has major depression, my mom has bipolar disorder, my aunt has MPD as well, my brother has BPD, and I'm a hypochondriac. I feel like I also have bipolar disorder, but I'm not sure if it's my hypochondriasis making me believe I have this mental disorder... Anyways, my dad's side of the family is actually very optimistic and happy rather than pessimistic like my mom's side. I also have relationship phobia, I've never dated a guy before because I have this perfect boyfriend image in my head and I never meet them. I also get nervous thinking about getting physical with boys, but I have kissed/made out with them before, I was drunk though so I feel like it doesn't count. Also, whenever I start liking someone, I push myself away from them and try really hard not to like them. Eventually, I genuinely stop liking them. I don't know if I'm subconsciously lesbian or something, but I don't want to get physical with boys. Makes me nervous. But I am attracted to guys, so I have no idea what's going on with me. I don't even know if this dream has anything to do with what I've said.

Also, this past month and a half, I've had other recurring dreams of getting stabbed, impaled, and cut. The first time I dreamt this, I was being choked by a random guy who was slitting his own wrist. Then, he started slitting my wrists and everything was really gory and bloody. Afterwards, he slit his own throat in front of me and everything was very vivid. However, for some reason I did not wake up panicking or scared... I woke up and thought that was a pretty crazy dream and went straight back to sleep. The second dream, I was in my car waiting for my friends to come out, and as I turned on my engine, some random white man sitting in the backseat pointed a serpent knife up to my neck. I told him, "Okay, let me just change gears first..." As I slowly reached up to change gears, his stabbed me in the right side of my ribs. I couldn't breathe and didn't die right away. I didn't wake up until 5 really long seconds after being stabbed. I didn't wake up scared for this dream either. The last one, I was already impaled with some cylinder stick. It was already out of my body but there was a very noticeable hole on my left ribs. The hole was the size of three pencils put together. It was hurting while I was walking around in the dream. No blood was visible either. I was just walking around in pain in the dream, that was it. I woke up not scared once again. I think I was scared in the dreams, but when I woke up, I never felt scared. Usually when you have a nightmare, you wake up feeling relieved right? Because you realize it was just a dream! But I never wake up scared or relieved, I just go back to sleep. So I don't know if I would consider these dreams nightmares... Also, I haven't had any traumatic events the past months or so.

----------

